# Appt. for tomorrow



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi can't get up today. I have made an appt. for tomorrow for her to be put down. She can be pretty stubborn, but I know she can't get up because she isn't following me around. Last night she clearly didn't feel good and for once hardly ate. We moved her bed into the living room and my husband carried her in and that is where she is. I'm sorry, but my thoughts are all over the place. She doesn't seem in a lot of pain, but just can't move her back end. I gave her a biscuit and she ate that so she could have her pain meds and I thought it might perk her up, but no. I think this cold front we are experiencing here in Iowa has been too much for her. I don't want her to have to go out and face this bitter cold anymore. Does that make sense? I am home with her today. Trying to spend all my time with her, but without acting like it's a big deal because I don't want her stressed out. She did bark at the cat just now. 

My husband said he wishes the vet could just come to our home, and I have thought about that. But I don't want her to have to wait and I worry if anything were to go wrong...so I think we will just go there.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

My thoughts are with you and Heidi. 

Warm sympathies,

Michael


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

A heartbreaking situation.....You have my deepest sympathy .....:hugs:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bridget I am so sorry. You have always put Heidi's needs first and even in this difficult time you are again.Take care and know my thoughts are with you and she.
Maggi


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your future loss  Rest in Peace Heidi, may you run and play at the bridge with all our other loved ones....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry - Heidi has been with us a long time here, and you have certainly put your all into her. Please take care and many wishes for peace. Try to help her drink or lick ice chips if possible. 

Also, not to be too non-emotional, but be sure to talk to your vet about sedation for her and using a catheter for the drugs, because it helps us all to have them leave with great calm.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It is never easy to make the final decision and I know from reading your posts on this board you have tried very hard to help Heidi. My heart breaks for anyone who loses a loved fur kid. It is so hard to say good-bye but knowing that it will be the beginning of peace for your dog makes it a little easier.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you and Heidi.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your good thoughts.

Jean, I will remember these things. Thank you.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Bridget said:


> She did bark at the cat just now.


Now that's the way to go out with some style 

Be strong, be brave, and be steadfast. Your dog will see that in you and it will make the entire experience tomorrow comforting and reassuring for your dog. Your dog has had a great life, a great owner, and is preparing for departure in comfort and with family. Many dogs don't get that chance, so know you're doing more than most and your dog will be eternally grateful.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm glad you're able to spend the extra time with her. Peace to Heidi and you and your family.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My thoughts are with you and Heidi. I think Rocky's time is coming fairly soon so I'll be where you are. You have taken wonderful care of your girl and are giving her the opportunity to go in peace.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

*Bri*

Bridget, I am so sorry. The heart remembers what it has loved the most. May fond memories comfort you and bring your family peace.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Take care today.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

We had a good day yesterday. A few of Heidi's human friends stopped by to say goodbye. It was a peaceful day. Heidi laid in her bed all day, but did eat some and drank water and had several treats. It sounds bizarre, but I never even tried to put her outside, as we have below zero windchill. She got up when she had to go and I cleaned it up. She is in her bed beside her dad right now. In a few hours, it will be a done deal. I just don't know how to live without her, how to put one foot in front of the other. She is embroiled in every aspect of my life. I know everyone feels this way when the time comes. I will post a tribute to Heidi later, probably not today.

I would like to thank everyone on this board who has helped me so much through the past 13 1/2 years. The advice and empathy I have received has been invaluable to me and Heidi, especially as I tried to get the timing as perfect as possible in the past few months. I think we've come as close as can be and I am at peace with the decision, although not yet with her loss.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry. I hope all the wonderful memories of Heidi will bring you comfort and peace.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

my heart and prayers go out to you and your family  i remember thase final hours well; when we lost our girl last year, and for months those were the only moment that played continuesly through my head. Now when i think of Daisy i dont think of her as almost to week to stand; instead, what comes to mind is her running through the yard on a sunny day, or her dancing in the snow like a goof ball. I know it stressed her out to see her people crying and she just wanted to comfot us. Be strong for Heidi.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I am so sorry and I am in exactly the same place as you today. I called the vet to come out tomorrow. I have been thinking the same thing about the cold so I don't think you are crazy at all. I am home with my pup as well. I have so much to do but like you I feel it is important. Hugs....


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Sorry. I just realized that I am a day behind. 

Just know that my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

if you decide to take her to the vet's office i figure i would share what happened to Daisy. For the last 6 hours of her life she hadn’t moved from where she was in the back yard. when the whole family was with her, she would go from person to person to say "hi! I love you, please stop crying." but you could tell that getting around was causing her pain. When we took her into the vet’s office she immediately perked up, and was acting like her usually happy go lucky self, she was greeting all of the staff like old buddies. One of the technicians told us that "this is normal." she basically said that most dogs get excited in a new environment and forget about their physical pain. It hurt to see her acting so healthy and happy and knowing that it would all be over in a matter of minutes; however, I knew the pain that her rapid tail wags were hiding, so we went through with the appointment and i have never regretted that. Sure i have thought "what if I had given her one more day. Would she have gotten better?" but i knew that as soon as we took her back home she would agian be in a lot of pain and i would have had to make the appointment for the next day.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bridget my heart goes out to you. Heidi got a chance to say her goodbyes and felt only love and care to the moment she crossed the bridge. I believe they still feel our love even there.Take care.
Maggi


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Take care, many thoughts and hugs are with you.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Bridget,

Having been there way too many times, I can't even offer good, comforting words, too many tears. My heart is with you, absolutely.

Susan


----------

